# Need suggestions for 1" steerer suspension fork



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

I need a suspension fork with a 1" steerer. Since I can get threaded or threadless headsets in this size, the steerer can be either way, though threadless is preferred.

Doesn't need to have more than 80mm travel (actually, under 60mm is ideal).

Looking for something lightweight, and would prefer something sleeker than the chunky look of modern forks.

I have a Rock Shox Mag21, but I don't have a 1" steerer crown for it.

Is there anything more modern?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marzocchi made their MX Comp and MX Pro 85mm travel forks in the early to mid 2000's with a 1" steel threadless steerer. Might do some ebay searching on that.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

White Brother used to sell 1" steerer forks direct as a special order, special extra money too. But, you'd be very modern that way.

I stumbled upon this one: Atomic Cycles Scroll down for 'retro ryder headset' I don't know if that would work for you or not.

I am trawling fleabay all the time for 1" steerer suspension forks and they come up on occasion.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

I have the White Brothers "magic 80". It's expensive but not more than the same fork with an 1/1/8"steerer. & you get the performance of a modern fork. I haven't ridden an older 1" fork that works better than a rigid so most of my bikes are rigid.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

You could try an Answer Manitou 3 (also 2 or 4). My bike has a Manitou 3 with a 1" threaded steerer and a spring kit conversion. Not so sleek looking however...


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

asphalt_jesus said:


> White Brother used to sell 1" steerer forks direct as a special order, special extra money too. But, you'd be very modern that way.
> 
> I stumbled upon this one: Atomic Cycles Scroll down for 'retro ryder headset' I don't know if that would work for you or not.
> 
> I am trawling fleabay all the time for 1" steerer suspension forks and they come up on occasion.


That's cool, I have been searching for DAYS for some kind of adapter to put a 1 1/8" steerer fork into a frame made for 1".

I looked at the site, and it doesn't say how to evaluate my frame to see if this special headset will fit. I am able to slip a 1 1/8 steerer into the head tube, and there is a tiny bit of clearance.

Here are the measurements (digital caliper)
My frame's headtube: 30.00mm ID, and 37.4 mm OD x 105mm long.

Standard 1-1/8" steerers are suppossed to be 28.6mm OD. As you can see, that leaves me with 0.7mm clearance all the way around.

When I measure the Cromoly 1-1/8" steerer of my Mag20 crown (on my mag 21 fork), it is tapered. Its 28.0mm at the top, and is 29.4mm at the bottom, just above the step where the bottom race is pressed on. The diameter of the steerer where the race presses on is 30.0mm

Do you have any idea what that special headset needs in the way of frame measurements to work?

It doesn't appear to press onto the OD of the headtube, so I don't see how it works.

EDIT: I just saw that his site says it fits NON tapered 1-1/8" steerers. So, I don't think I can use my RockShocks Mag21 with the 1-1/8" threadless steerer that I currently have.

Well, at least a suspension fork with a straight 1-1/8" steerer should be easier to find. I think I might already have one....


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone know anything about these? Suntour NEX-4600 SR SUNTOUR Cycling

It says that its available in a 27mm crown race. Not sure if that is 1" headset size.

Anyone know where I can order one, or price of these?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

cbulen said:


> EDIT: I just saw that his site says it fits NON tapered 1-1/8" steerers. So, I don't think I can use my RockShocks Mag21 with the 1-1/8" threadless steerer that I currently have


I could be wrong, but I can't imagine that a mag21 fork has a tapered steerer. Tapered steerers are a pretty new technology, developed by the freeride/downhill big-hit boys, and take different size bearings at the top and bottom of the head tube. All straight steerer tubes will have a slightly larger-diameter section at the base, where the crown race sits, but I don't think that's what they're talking about. If you get one of these, please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

interested to hear how the retroset works out


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

iamkeith said:


> I could be wrong, but I can't imagine that a mag21 fork has a tapered steerer. Tapered steerers are a pretty new technology, developed by the freeride/downhill big-hit boys, and take different size bearings at the top and bottom of the head tube. All straight steerer tubes will have a slightly larger-diameter section at the base, where the crown race sits, but I don't think that's what they're talking about. If you get one of these, please let us know how it turns out.


You could be right. Tapered steerers are a new thing in my book. I didn't think of it until you said something, but I don't really know what is considered a tapered steerer. I'm an engineer, and if it an't within 10 thou, its tapered, but the steerer I have may be considered "non tapered" by the bicycle community.

Most of my bike knowledge it circa 1990 through 1995. I was a hardcore mtn biker back then, and worked i a bike shop.

"long travel" was 2.5" or more back then!

I still have my 1994 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (S-Works)

Anyway, I posted the measurements of the Mag20 steerer above. The taper is very slight (28mm at the top to 29.4, just above the area where the crown race presses on.

I e-mailed the guy who offers those special headsets to ask if the steerer for the frame I am working with now (not the FSR) will work with his special headset.


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

propguy said:


> You could try an Answer Manitou 3 (also 2 or 4). My bike has a Manitou 3 with a 1" threaded steerer and a spring kit conversion. Not so sleek looking however...


Well, back in 1993, I considered the "mani-two" and Manitou 1 kinda chunky. They still look chunky to me today too, though most modern forks are chunky as well.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

asphalt_jesus said:


> White Brother used to sell 1" steerer forks direct as a special order, special extra money too. But, you'd be very modern that way.
> 
> I stumbled upon this one: Atomic Cycles Scroll down for 'retro ryder headset' I don't know if that would work for you or not.
> 
> I am trawling fleabay all the time for 1" steerer suspension forks and they come up on occasion.


These headsets are not an option for you. There are two 1" headset standards that share the same steerer diameters but fit into different headtube sizes. These headsets work with the older 1" standard found on beach cruisers and BMX bikes. Road bikes and old mountain bikes will have the smaller 1" standard which will not work with these headsets.


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

damn. figures


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

cbulen said:


> Anyone know anything about these? Suntour NEX-4600 SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> It says that its available in a 27mm crown race. Not sure if that is 1" headset size.
> 
> Anyone know where I can order one, or price of these?


My estimation is that's an OEM fork. Meaning, unless you are spec'ing it in a build and buying a few hundred, chances are slim you will find one in retail. I'm guessing it will be heavy. Really heavy and sort of barely function. Sure, there's springs in there but it will probably be like riding an old Manitou 3.
. 
It looks like these guys have them. RST is another OEM that may have a 1" steerer. Look like they weigh in around 5 lbs. http://www.niagaracycle.com/index.php?cPath=4_46_4603_460303&sort=2a&filter_id=&sort=2a


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a few fork r/s 1" crowns threads &w/out.are your tubes removeable?


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

the bomber works well, but they are not as common anymore
Marzocci used to sell just the 1 inch steerer









I set up the Klein in 2006


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I have access to a few 1" Mag 21 crowns with threaded steerers, but I'd need to know what length steerer you need to know if any of these would work.


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

If threaded, I need a 5.5" steerer. 

I would prefer unthreaded, however. I'm not sure of total stack height in this case, but I think 6" or more would be fine.

Are they the forged aluminum crowns with cromoly steerers?

There were, apparently, a lot of variations over the years.

For example, I currently have a Mag 20 crown with a CNC aluminum crown, and 1-1/8 threadless steerer. I bought that crown around 1995 or 96 when I bought a 1994 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (which I still have).

I also have a 1" threaded steerer (5" long) with a forged aluminium crown, which is the one the fork came with when I bought it, and was on my bike before the FSR.
I am pretty sure at the time I cut it down to 5". I've had this fork for 20 years so my memory could be wrong.

Recently, I saw on eBay a Mag21 with a Bontrager black aluminum crown. I think its forged aluminum, but I am not certain.

I'm not certain, but didn't some Mag21's have an aluminum steerer as well?

What do you want for a crown?


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

'02 NRS said:


> I have a few fork r/s 1" crowns threads &w/out.


I'm sorry, I didn't understand the first part of your sentence.



'02 NRS said:


> are your tubes removeable?


The stanchions on old rockshox are removable from the crown, if that is what you are referring to, so yes.

I think any Rockshox made up to the Judy's have removable stanchions (from the crown). I think everything made after that have stanchions that are pressed into the crown.

The steerer tube is not really removable unless you use a shop press.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

cbulen said:


> Is there anything more modern?


Yes, the White Brothers Loop. I had them make me one last year with a 1" threadless steerer and 63mm of travel. It replaced a 1996 Rock Shock Judy XC. No extra charge for the custom work either. It's a fantastic fork. Here it is on my current project:


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

cbulen said:


> Anyone know anything about these? Suntour NEX-4600 SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> It says that its available in a 27mm crown race. Not sure if that is 1" headset size.
> 
> Anyone know where I can order one, or price of these?


Yes, I had one and they work however they have more travel than you wanted and are a low-end spring loaded replacement fork so the performance is what you'd expect.

You can rebuild elastomer forks by getting some rubberized rod from Mcmaster-carr and drilling a hole in it. I've done it and they work, giving you that inch or two of travel.

I regards to the headset, I made them to fit Schwinns, which is 30.0 or 30.2 ID. Most older mountain bikes took the Japanese standard which was 27.0 mm. The headset being a great thing, but not all things to all people.

Genuine Bicycle Products


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Rev,
Thanks for responding to my email the other day. The truth is, now I am not sure what to do--I'm not sure if your headset will work or not.

From my prior post above:


> Here are the measurements (digital caliper)
> My frame's headtube: 30.00mm ID, and 37.4 mm OD x 105mm long.
> 
> Standard 1-1/8" steerers are suppossed to be 28.6mm OD. As you can see, that leaves me with 0.7mm clearance all the way around.
> ...


I also have 3 rigid 1-1/8 steerer (no thread) forks in my pile of parts. They all are the same: 30.00mm OD where the crown race presses on, and 28.6mm steerer and completely straight, unlike the machined cromoly 1-1/8" steerer of my Rock Shox.

The frame I am working with is not a old frame. Its a newer aluminum frame, but was made for 1" steerers.

Since the ID of the frame I am working with is 30.0mm where the headset presses into the top and bottom, you're saying that your headset should work?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes. I guess I should add a shot of some digital calipers on the race.


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Rev.

I just bought one of your headsets.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll send it out ASAP, going out of town for a couple of days. Should get it in the mail by Thursday.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

*I can swap rock shox Judy steerers...with 1-inch Titanium ones*

If anyone is interested, I am offering a steered swap service on fleabay to swap your existing 1-inch Judy or mag crown with an 8" threaded titanium steerer. Just search "rock shox Judy" on there and you'll find the listing and all the details. pm me if you like what you see and I'll cut you a little discount.



cbulen said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't understand the first part of your sentence.
> 
> The stanchions on old rockshox are removable from the crown, if that is what you are referring to, so yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## recumbentguy (Jun 7, 2008)

bryanus said:


> If anyone is interested, I am offering a steered swap service on fleabay to swap your existing 1-inch Judy or mag crown with an 8" threaded titanium steerer. Just search "rock shox Judy" on there and you'll find the listing and all the details. pm me if you like what you see and I'll cut you a little discount.


I saw your eBay listing for this service the other day. That's really cool. I take it that you don't have any 1-1/8" titanium steerers?


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry I don't. Had a bunch of 1" steerers that I pressed into NOS crowns and sold all of those, but all i have left are some of the 1" Ti steerers.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

95' Independent Fabrication Deluxe | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here is my 95' Indy Fab #007 with the White Brothers fork


----------

